# Home Theatre system help



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

how can I take advantage of the s video and component connectinos on my tv? i'm running cable off the tv and an xbox from the inputs so I play a lot of movies from the xbox and want to take advantage of everything I got..

next: the receiver suports dolby digital but in the manual it states "you can enjoy dolby digital only if you connect the digital audio output jack of an external audio component to the optical/coaxil digital audio input jack on the main unit. Anyone knows what this means to a noob?

last but not least, i'm mounting 2 speakers on the wall. Is there special mounts used for these little speakers. I see a little hold in the back of the speaker and someone told me to just screw a hold in the wall and use the head from the screw to hold the speaker up..this doesen't seem right..any ideas?


thx guys


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> It's teling me to hook it from the montor video output jack to an rca port on my tv (doesen't state which one) this is where i'm confused. Do I just run 1 rca jack from the receiver to one of the audio ports on my tv under "monitor out" ?


No, you can’t connect an output to an output. An output must always go to an input. Connect the Samsung’s yellow “Video Out” jack to the yellow jack of your TV’s “Input 1” or “Input 2.” Either will work, but “Input 1” is probably more logical.



> the other is..how can I take advantage of the s video and component connectinos on my tv? i'm running cable off the tv and an xbox from the inputs so I play a lot of movies from the xbox and want to take advantage of everything I got..


So your Xbox is functioning as your DVD player? If it has S-video or component video outputs, pick one and connect them to those inputs on the TV. You’ll also have to connect audio (red and white jacks) from the X–box to the same TV input.



> next: the receiver suports dolby digital but in the manual it states "you can enjoy dolby digital only if you connect the digital audio output jack of an external audio component to the optical/coaxil digital audio input jack on the main unit. Anyone knows what this means to a noob?


 Dolby Digital is a 5.1 (five-channel plus subwoofer) audio playback system. Since it’s digital, it only needs a single cable. Either the optical or the coaxial can be used. Hopefully your X-box has a coaxial or optical output – you can connect it to the Samsung and get 5.1 for your movies.



> last but not least, i'm mounting 2 speakers on the wall. Is there special mounts used for these little speakers. I see a little hold in the back of the speaker and someone told me to just screw a hold in the wall and use the head from the screw to hold the speaker up..this doesen't seem right..any ideas?


 Yup, the speakers are supposed to hang on the wall from a screw. Screws directly into the wall aren’t all that secure, however, so I suggest using an EZ anchor – they’re the coolest thing since tub butter:








You can get EZ anchors at any hardware store. It will screw directly into the sheetrock (use a small pilot hole) with a #2 Phillips screwdriver, then your screw screws into the anchor. I suggest an anchor sized for a #8 screw. Use a 1” #8 sheetmetal screw, and you’re in business.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the response Wayne.

I'm starting to understand everything.

I just ordered component wiring for my xbox. Basically the components have the 5 wires like you stated. On my tv, I can change the tv mode from input1, input2, component. I can't run input 1 and component at the same time.
So what I have to do it hook the the component wiring (theres 2 ports under "component" on my tv which are blue,green and red). Then I will have 2 wires remaining (white and red) do I just run those to my receiver say under "dvd" set my receiver to dvd, set my tv to component and it should work, correct?

I'm still unsure on how to connect the digital though. It has 1 port on the back of the receiver which is not an rca jack. Do I need some external box for that digital port on my receiver?
My xbox will only have the component cabling, not sure how it would have a coaxil or optical out, do you have some pictures of an example?

thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Then I will have 2 wires remaining (white and red) do I just run those to my receiver say under "dvd" set my receiver to dvd, set my tv to component and it should work, correct?


Nope. The red/white jacks on the TV are inputs. The so-labeled DVD Audio Input jacks on the receiver are also inputs. You can’t connect an input to an input. Repeat after me: “Output to input. Output to input.” Got it? 

Whatever you have that has the component video outputs – it will also have the red/white audio outputs. That’s what you want to send to the TV. Or the receiver, if you want its audio coming out of the sound system instead.



> I'm still unsure on how to connect the digital though. It has 1 port on the back of the receiver which is not an rca jack.


That’s for an optical cable (the RCA is for a coaxial cable). 



> My xbox will only have the component cabling, not sure how it would have a coaxil or optical out, do you have some pictures of an example?


 The Xbox should have an optical output, according to this picture I found on-line:











Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

yes yes i'm starting to understand lol

I want everything to output from the new speakers I got with my receiver. I don't want to use my stock tv speakers at all!

After some reasearch, I figured out that I need to buy an AV pack for the xbox. The AV pack has the 5 component wires and also the optical digital port. I bought the correct cable to connect my receiver to the optical digital pack on the AV pack.

So I understand a bit more now in regards to the 5.1 setup.

My TV only has 3 rca style plugs for components which im obviously using from the AV pack for the xbox. From looking at the above diagram, if I use the digital audio input, I won't need the white/red wires from the components at all, correct?

Again, this is my receiver.

http://clubef.com/receiver.jpg

Now the 2nd little thing. Say I do the above setup, everything will be fine and dandy for my xbox hooked up via the component channel/mode on my tv. When I switch the mode to "cable" which is for my regular tv, I want the speaker output from the speakers connected to my receiver and not the TV stock speakers, how can I make sure this will work properly?

I just need a bit more help but i've definiely learned a lot already

thx again


----------

